
Amazon's Seattle Expansion Inspires Children's Book About a Monster - kitskid
http://www.geekwire.com/2016/amazocaplypse/
======
maxharris
This guy wants our rents to double so that tourists can more easily see a
tourist attraction? That is just crazy.

First, Amazon isn't going away, and it isn't going to stop growing.

Second, rents and home prices here in Seattle are sky-high right now (huge
demand). The only thing that is going to bring that down is a similarly huge
amount of high-density construction (increasing supply to meet demand). If
you're looking for someone to blame, look no further than our local NIMBYs,
who have, for decades, tirelessly blocked efforts to build housing as demanded
by the market.

We need more housing right near where everyone works (or our present
transportation nightmare is going to get worse). Building downtown will also
reduce rents in the surrounding neighborhoods (especially Ballard, Fremont,
etc.)

